# Shadow and Jesse



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I visited a groomer today and made an appointment for them both next week. Shadow's cording is just so messy and he is miserable when I try to work with the cording part. Jesse's coat is lovely but takes so much work. Plus, they are both still so timid about grooming; so I am thinking a short cut will give us time to work on grooming issues this summer without having to deal with such long and heavy coats. I haven't told DH yet, he loves their long hair. I just think the little guys will be much happier. The coats were wrecked to begin with as they hated grooming and we could do only a bit at a time. Hope I am making the right decision but I keep telling myself that the hair will grow back. I am going to try to keep the hair long on their ears, top of their head and their beautiful tails (Jesse especially has a wonderful tail).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck with your groomer--hope she's good, and the pups like her. You are right. Although I've never found out first hand, lots of people on the Forum say that the hair grows back. You'll be able to get them used to it better this way, I'd think. Grooming is pretty intensive. Post photos when you get them...get before and after pictures for us!
:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope the appointment goes well and that the groomer handles them gently. Just remember that, if the cut looks too short at first, it does grow back. 

I agree with Sheri, this will be a great time to get them (and you) more comfortable with grooming at home. 

Pepper got a 1" puppy cut today and I took the Havanese calendar with me to show the groomer a photo from this month's pictures. I asked her to trim Pepper's bangs like the dog on the bottom right. She did a pretty close job and Pepper looks great! 

Good luck and don't panic!

P.S. Whoever took that calendar photo - THANK YOU! :thumb:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Oh, the calendar is a great idea to use as an example. I will look through mine and take it with me. I'll try to get photos up; tried yesterday but could not get them to upload. They will get some photos today if I have a chance and I'll try again. Thanks for your encouragement; I do love their coats but it is not worth stressing them out. This way we can proceed at a slower pace and not have to fuss as much with mats. Shadow gets a mat if he walks by his water bowl, I swear!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know if anyone remembers the post I did about Shadow & Jessie-the two MO Wild Boys-our new member Chere is the new (not that new) mom of Shadow & Jessie.

I am so happy to see her here and to get to hear more about the boys-

Chere-welcome to this wonderful forum and give those two "kids" a hug from their Auntie Pat

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pat, where is your old post? It would be fun to read!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried to find it but can't. It was a very long story on how Shadow & Jessie came into rescue-Linda might know where I put it. 

Pat


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I think I found it, posted to it and brought it back to the top; I don't know the forum well enough to know exactly where it is though. I did a search using "Shadow" and "Miss Paige" as the poster and found it. Brought tears to my eyes to think of my little guys not being loved and cared for the first two years of their lives.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Chere, I just read through the other post about Jesse and Shadow. What a heartwrenching story with such a happy ending. I'm glad you all found each other.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Jill, thank you so much for your kind words. We are so grateful to HRI and their excellent work. Shadow and Jesse don't look quite "show dog" but we think they are happy in their new life. At least, we hope so! I was just taking a little rest and both boys were on the bed with me.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Well, I am sorry but I cannot figure out how to post the photos but here is a link to my Photobucket album with Jesse and Shadow. The first ones you will see are after their recent shaving; the ones following are about two to three months ago. http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k253/Chere_02/Dogs/


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Chere:

I have to say the pictures of the boys was great-it's amazing how much they have changed since I last saw them. If you can foward me the link to your pictures I would love for HRI to see the "kids". Everyone loves to read about "our kids" once they have found their furever home and are happy havanese-success stories are the best kind.

Is there any chance you could bring the boys to Chicago in Aug for the Nationals and the Rescue Parade?
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Give the hair about 3 months after being shaved and your pups will have a nice little fluff.

I love the corded look on Havs, but it does take work, takes longer to dry and if you ever get tired of the corded look....the only way to start a new look would be to shave it off.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, they are cute with the longer, wavier hair. Beautiful boys, Chere!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Miss Paige, thanks for asking about Nationals but these little guys are still throwing up in the car so I don't think 6 hours to Chicago is in the cards but perhaps next year? They are getting better in the car; took them to the vet (about 4 miles over pretty hilly and curvy road); no vomiting on the way. Shadow waited until I got to the driveway next door to my own house and then vomited all over the place! With that short hair it is not nearly the mess that it was though 

I am not terribly good on the computer but I will try to attach the photos for you in an e-mail; my husband can probably help me tomorrow. I'd love to share their photos and updates with HRI; I am ever so grateful to HRI for making it possible for me to have these beautiful boys. I can't tell you what a joy they are and what fun it has been to see the positive changes in them. Jesse loves to play with my hand now, I wave it around and he barks at it and play chases it as if it were some fun stuffed animal. Considering that he had no idea about play, this is huge for him! And he is adorable doing it; he'll pretend look away as if he doesn't notice me and then flip around in the air and bark and bow. We are totally in love with these guys! Thank you again and again for your part in saving them; I know you would love seeing them and knowing what a wonderful thing you did in rescuing them.


----------

